# bath tub / habitability



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

1.5 bath SFD full shower / tub / WC / Lav and the other is just a WC and lav. If they remove the tub, does it need to be replaced? If it does, can a roman tub with 15" or 16" curb be considered a tub? This is more for code allowance (UPC) and resale implications...


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

can't speak for everywhere, but i've seen a few sfd with only a shower and nobody seemed to have a problem with it. I don't think it would be a plumbing code issue. sounds more like housing code or maybe zoning


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think FHA loans require a bathtub.....maybe not. I know for resale purpose it needs to have 1 bathtub.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

sfd?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> sfd?


Single Family Dwelling


----------



## Turd Herder (Jun 4, 2010)

UPC code requires any sfd to have at least one bathtub


----------



## Moscow (Aug 27, 2009)

Turd Herder said:


> UPC code requires any sfd to have at least one bathtub


That is untrue UPC requires a bathtub or a shower (Table 4-1)


----------

